# Well-I KIDDED -It's a buck!!



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep- I delivered my first litle buck!!  His name is Zachary Kyle Whitley- 4 pounds 13 oz and 18 1/2 inches long-born on feb 7th ath 12:10 pm-45 minutes after getting to the hospital!! he was 5 weeks early-but is doing great!! we came home yesterday-here are some pics

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=433787805&albumId=1441214


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

omygosh heather! Congrats!!! :leap: 
He is so cute!!!  
Congrats on a healthy delivery and a healthy baby!!! 
He is too precious. 
Congrats on your adorable little 'buckling' :slapfloor:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks!! Hubby has picked on me the whole time- wants to know if he is going to be a big strong buck or a puny wether- I think he changed his tune once he saw him...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What an adorable little boy :boy:

Congrats :stars: 

wow thats early! so glad he is doing good


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awwwwe congratulations! He is precious! And so tiny!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

:stars: :stars: :stars: 

He is adorable and so tiny  I love his little hat.

Congratulations :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

You are truly Blessed to have such a perfect little miracle bestowed upon you :stars:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZACHARY!!*


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats! He is adorable! Happy Birthday little one!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:boy: *Congrats on your little bundle of joy!!!!! What a blessing!* :boy:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

aww...congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how adorable ...congrats.... :stars: :wahoo: :leap:  :thumbup: :dance: :balloons:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a big lil bundle of blessing! Congrats oh the smell of a new baby, keep inhaling it...his pics brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations! He is so precious


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

awww.. what a cute little buck


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats... he's beautiful! I love newborns.... the first year is my favorite. I just never put them down! LOL


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh- baby boys are sooo sweet!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance:  :leap:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Just wanted to add my CONGRATS as well and say what a adorable little boy.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So tiny! Glad to hear he is healthy and you are both doing well! :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ooohhh! Isn't he adorable! So tiny! And, you look great, just tired after all that work! Making a brand new human being isn't easy, you know. Hope somebody gave you some molasses water and some really pretty alfalfa, as a treat ( :hi5: )! Congrats!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby boy.  What a cutie and thank you for including us in your wonderful addition to your family. Dear hubby will be needing lots of this  for those late night shifts...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

* Congratulations, *

I have to laugh. Only us goat people would say we delivered a Back or a doe. How Funny is that. :stars: He is adorable.

Heather was he early? I was thinking you had a bit more to go,

He is smaller then most of my goats that are born, (weight wise).


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :dance:  A wonderful wee one you have there.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Di said:


> Ooohhh! Isn't he adorable! So tiny! And, you look great, just tired after all that work! Making a brand new human being isn't easy, you know. Hope somebody gave you some molasses water and some really pretty alfalfa, as a treat ( :hi5: )! Congrats!


 :ROFL: OH Di, I was drinking when I read that. I did not think about the Molasses water. :slapfloor:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!! :leap: :leap: :stars: He is soo adorable!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awww he is sooo cute....I can't wait for one.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Sooo adorable, congratulations! I bet he'll make a great herd sire one day :wink:


----------

